# Ford 6640



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We are always looking for a small tractor and there is a Ford 6640 for sale locally. . Anyone know anything about these tractors. It has the electro power shift.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There are the old white tops and the newer blue tops with better transmission wiring. Very reliable tractor. Have seen them abused out to 16,000 hours.

It's roughly the same size / weight as a Ford 5000. About 75 hp if I recall. The sle electro shift usually has a mechanical reverser on right hand side. Great hay tractor.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Had one just like that. Quiet, comfortable, nimble. From a township, had to rebuild transmission, then it was great for discbine and baler.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

We owned a 6640sle from new to about 5000hrs. When it was new it was nice. We had alot of issues with the electronic shift and eventually a transmission. Had constant a/c problems with it but when working correctly it cooled ok. Not sure if it was out luck or what but the rats/mice always wanted to chew on wires of that tractor. No clue why. They also chewed on wires of our ford 6610 II. But wouldn't touch any other tractors. Someone said something about the insulation they liked them I dunno.

I would buy one if I needed a tractor that size but they always seem overpriced and wore out.

Edit to add

At the same time we had a few new Holland 3930's I think 4 of them. Anyways the rats mice never touched one of those.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Worked on a few. The SLE trans is nice when it works, but can be prone to electrical issues and also other issues as hours go up. Parts and labor for the trans get pricey.


----------

